

Did Texas’ big Amazon deal yield a prime return? - _delirium
http://www.mystatesman.com/news/business/did-texas-big-amazon-deal-yield-a-prime-return/nnFMx/#4faacc70.3553564.735819

======
_delirium
I don't usually link via URL-shorteners, but afaict this generated link is the
only way to link non-subscribers to the article.

